# Is Cayenne Pepper Safe For Rats To Eat?



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I found some dried Kale chips and the ingredient list is appealing and rat friendly except for the cayenne pepper. I looked it up and simply cannot find any information about it being safe or unsafe for rats. The only thing I can find is that it deters rodents if you sprinkle it around. 

It must not be that great for deterring rodents because I gave my girls each a small piece and they went nuts for it. 

Would you give it to them? They are just dried kale with cayenne pepper, sunflower oil, lemon juice, red pepper, and nutritional yeast. It isn't "hot" at all... just has a small kick to it.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I wouldn't.


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

From experience they don't like spicy things....
But in saying that I make a mean hot lamb spicy curry once in a while and my boys love the leftover bones, after I sucked the worst of the spice off. 
Maybe give those chips a suck to get the worst of the cayenne off.


----------



## TattedRat (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah I would not either. Animals shouldn't eat anything spicy, it upsets their tummies.


----------

